# A Very Zombie Xmas



## phillipjmerrill (Mar 19, 2009)

We started a new tradition at our house this year. On Christmas Eve, we gathered around the table and made gingerbread houses. Of course, the general theme was North Pole or Winter Wonderland. I decided to go in another direction. Imagine a different kind of visitor on Christmas...
































The main structural material was graham crackers, not gingerbread. I also made the tombstones and coffin and boarded up the windows and doors with graham crackers. The shingles on the house are made with mini Nilla Wafers. Instead of frosting, I used peanut butter to cement everything together. The zombies are made with a toothpick frame covered in gumdrop bits and green fruity licorice.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

So I'm guessing they think your weird. Looks great.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That's awesome.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, that's a hoot!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I love it. Zombies never looked so tasty.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

woot


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Best gingerbread house I've seen!!!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Wildcat said:


> That's awesome.


agreed


----------

